# American Flyer 775 loading platform



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

American Flyer 775 loading platform, the one where the man pushes the boxes down the slide into the waiting boxcar.

If anyone has one complete, could you please get a ruler out... 

+ What are the dimensions of the raised platform? (exclude the under track part) 

+ How tall is the man doing the pushing supposed to be?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

newB -- I'll be scrounging around my basement to get some items out for a Christmas American Flyer Layout (see separate thread). If I run across the Loading Platform, I'll get those dimensions for you. Hopefully, someone else can post them for you in the meantime as I'm not sure when I'll get to do so.


----------



## AFnewbie (Nov 26, 2012)

From one new-b to another-
I've been working on mine. Unfortunately, my pusher man lost his arm.  

The black platform is 7" wide, 6" deep, and 1-1/8" high. The green top section is 6-1/2" wide, 2-5/16" deep and 1" high.

And the top of the man's head is 1-1/2" above the green platform.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

AF -- There is a repro man available to replace yours. I'm sure Port Lines Hobby has it as well as some others.


----------



## newB (Feb 3, 2011)

many thanks for the dimensions and info about a replacement man!


----------

